

Seeing Things? Hearing Things? Many of Us Do - ruggeri
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/opinion/sunday/seeing-things-hearing-things-many-of-us-do.html

======
OwlHuntr
This is pretty great! I had no idea so many people "suffered" from things like
this.

